# What's this mean



## fatblokish (30 Sep 2013)

and how can I stop it?

/frontend.js?_v=3be46997":true}, _cookieConfig: { path: "/", domain: "", prefix: "xf_"}, _csrfToken: "2643,1365563577,f4548f367de4043043dc9339ee1e8e6b59402d78", _csrfRefreshUrl: "login/csrf-token-refresh", _jsVersion: "3be416887" }); jQuery.extend(XenForo.phrases, { cancel: "Cancel", a_moment_ago: "A moment ago", one_minute_ago: "1 minute ago", x_minutes_ago: "%minutes% minutes ago", today_at_x: "Today at %time%", yesterday_at_x: "Yesterday at %time%", day_x_at_time_y: "%day% at %time%", day0: "Sunday", day1: "Monday", day2: "Tuesday", day3: "Wednesday", day4: "Thursday", day5: "Friday", day6: "Saturday", _months: "January,February,March,April,May,June,July,August,September,October,November,December", _daysShort: "Sun,Mon,Tue,Wed,Thu,Fri,Sat", following_error_occurred: "The following error occurred", server_did_not_respond_in_time_try_again: "The server did not respond in time. Please try again.", logging_in: "Logging in", click_image_show_full_size_version: "Click this image to show the full-size version.", show_hidden_content_by_x: "Show hidden content by {names}" }); // Facebook Javascript SDK XenForo.Facebook.appId = ""; XenForo.Facebook.forceInit = false; var vglnk = { api_url: '//api.viglink.com/api', key: '3d27228e48eb21aded5c8db843b67eea' }; (function(d, t) { var s = d.createElement(t); s.type = 'text/javascript'; s.async = true; s.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? vglnk.api_url : '//cdn.viglink.com/api') + '/vglnk.js'; var r = d.getElementsByTagName(t)[0]; r.parentNode.insertBefore(s, r); }(document, 'script'));


----------



## Dayvo (30 Sep 2013)

It means you shouldn't be looking at those websites.

I'm sure Shaun or some other computer nerd, err, person will be able to help


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2013)

It's all geek to me.


----------



## Speicher (30 Sep 2013)

@fatblokish

It means that you have accidentally clicked on the little orange box (with the curved white lines) at the very bottom right hand corner of this screen, right next to where it says "Top".

Leave Cycle Chat and then try again. (dnamhIkt)


----------



## Dayvo (30 Sep 2013)

Speicher said:


> It means that you have accidentally clicked on the little orange box at the very bottom right hand corner of this screen.



Or, or you've let your pet monkey play with the keyboard.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Or, or you've let your pet monkey play with the keyboard.


 Naughty monkey. Give it a good spanking.


----------



## ScotiaLass (30 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> Naughty monkey. Give it a good spanking.



Naughty monkey!! Bring it to me, I'll span......oh wait......


----------



## fatblokish (30 Sep 2013)

Monkey now spanked, though I'm not sure how that helped...he was halfway to completing Shakespear's sonnets before I interrupted


AAAAnyway, leaving the site and returning now gives...
block: primaryControls -->

Search titles only
Posted by Member:
Separate names with a comma.
Newer Than:
Recent Posts

Your Threads

Your Posts

Your Profile Posts
More...
Style
CycleChat

Contact Us
Help
Home
Top
RSS

Terms and Rules
Privacy Policy
Forum software by XenForo™ ©2010-2013 XenForo Ltd.
© Clickfinity - Fantastic forums for you
Don't think the RSS feed was the culprit.


----------



## Doseone (30 Sep 2013)




----------



## Shaun (30 Sep 2013)

It looks like a javascript problem. What device are you using to access CC? What browser; IE, Firefox, Chrome, Safari, etc.?


----------



## fatblokish (1 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> It looks like a javascript problem. What device are you using to access CC? What browser; IE, Firefox, Chrome, Safari, etc.?


I'm using a laptop running windows 7 Home Premium version 6.1 and IE 10.

If I google Cyclechat then click on the "_www.*cyclechat*.net/"_ link then I get the view shown in post 8 above, but if I click on "commuting" instead then I get the usual screen.
It's been fine until a couple of days ago.

Thanks for investigating

FB


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2013)

Try CTRL + F5 - you may have cached versions of old files on your machine. The core forum software was upgraded a couple of days ago so a forced refresh might just sort it out for you.


----------



## fatblokish (3 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> Try CTRL + F5 - you may have cached versions of old files on your machine. The core forum software was upgraded a couple of days ago so a forced refresh might just sort it out for you.


 Neither CTRL + F5 nor reboot has worked. Tis most annoying. What next please?

ta

PS, no problems on any other sites, just my fave Cyclechat...


----------



## Venod (3 Oct 2013)

Are you using Firefox ?

If so click view tab, click page style and select basic page style.


----------



## Shaun (3 Oct 2013)

fatblokish said:


> I'm using a laptop running windows 7 Home Premium version 6.1 and IE 10.



Okay, let's try clearing your browser cache to make sure it's not loading old versions of the site files:

Start IE 10
Click the settings logo (top right) -




Select *Internet Options*
Under _Browsing History_ click the *Delete ...* button
If the top option (_Preserve Favourites website data_) is ticked, untick it
Untick _History_, _Form data_ and _Passwords_
Now click Delete
Once complete, close IE and restart it and then visit CC again.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Venod (3 Oct 2013)

Afnug said:


> Are you using Firefox ?
> 
> If so click view tab, click page style and select basic page style.



Whoops  I see your using IE 10

click view tab, click style and make sure default style is selected.


----------



## fatblokish (3 Oct 2013)

Hurrah ! A victory for brains over incompetence (again). Thanks all.


----------

